# Autotrail Cheyenne exterior light replacement



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Sorry I put this in the wrong forum when I first posted it...

Does anybody know where I can get a new exterior lamp for a 2007 Autotrail Cheyenne from? The circuitry has blown up inside it so I need everything that is inside the cover (circuit board, holder, bulb) but not the actual dome cover itself.

A quick search on Google hasn't thrown up much. Does anybody know if it's a standard part and if so where I can order another one from? It's some kind of flourescent bulb assembly which worked perfectly till I aimed a pressure washer at it and got water inside it which promptly blew it all up! The bulb is still probably working but the transformer on the circuit board is black and very dead...

Thanks in advance, Mark


mods edit - 

duplicate post removed :wink:


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you tried ringing Autotrail?
Backaxle


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Mark,

The outside light on my 2007 Autotrail has also packed up.

I haven't got round to dealing with it yet but I assumed it was a fleurescent tube. You now have me worried.

Haven't taken the front off yet as have't wanted to disturb the sealant around it.

Can you let us know what the outcome of your situation is - parts availability, ease of fitting, costs etc.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Hi Dave

It's easy enough to get the lamp apart and the sealant is non-setting so you just rearrange it and then pop it back on again. If that doesn't work then it would be possible to clean it up and use a commercially available sealant.

On my machine I'd used a high powered washer and water had got past the sealant and contaminated the circuit board which showed signs of overheating and was giving no output. If I can't find the relevant part I don't imagine it's going to be very difficult to buy a mechanic's lamp from a garage with a 12v flourescent bulb in it and take it apart to rob the bits from it. I can't imagine there are that many bulb sizes made... It would just be a lot easier to order the part ready to fit but as nobody is posting a reply to say where to get the parts and as I can't find anything online (unusual for both outcomes) perhaps they're not easily available...

Should there be no replies I guess I'll have to ring Autotrail.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

If you need a new one, Autotrail are selling them in their online shop

http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/index.php/exterior?p=2

Bob


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Hi Bob

Thanks for this - unfortunately they are in the dark ages and don't deliver to anywhere outside the UK! Not much good when I am currently in France...

Any other suggestions gratefully accepted.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Mark,

Try C.A.K. Tanks at Kenilworth. I'd be surprised if they haven't got what you need. www.caktanks.com 0844 414 2324.

Roger


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark, if you get stuck, I am leaving for Morocco on the 21st May, taking the traditional non toll route down through France. Dependant on your location I could always order one and bring it over. Just a thought.

Bob


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion of CAK tanks who have several suitable replacements that would do the job.

What I've done in the end is to buy two LED spots from the local hardware store (Dichrotic lamp replacements) and I'm going to mount these inside the original housing which I've removed the dead tube and circuitry from. This will take longer than just buying another one, and they are only about 20 quid, but I like to tinker and make things so this is a good excuse!

Thanks for all the suggestions, cheers, Mark


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

After some research I found Roadpro have these lights for £5 on their website! A lot better than the 30 quid Autotrail want!

However I've started fiddling about and am now going to build a replacement using 12v dichrotic LED bulb replacements and the old shell of the light which will give 75w output equivalent for only 5w consumed. I got the bulbs for 5 quid each at the hardware store and reckon it'll take me an hour to build the replacement.

I'll post some pics when finished.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

As promised some photos - works a treat giving a much brighter and more neutral light than the original and only draws 0.2 amps when on meaning no more watching the voltage meter when having a nightime BBQ...

I've attached the bulbs using polyethylene mastic - the same stuff you put on solar panels with - which remains slightly flexible and means they won't come adrift when driving. I've not yet wired up the bulbs in the photos nor put on the dome cover but you get the idea, I'm sure. As the lamps don't get hot I think it's fine to bond them directly to the base unit as I've done here. They're also not bothered which way round you wire them which is useful.

One final question. Before the old lamp fried itself it used to come on when I locked and un-locked the door for about 20 seconds. Now I've replaced it it works fine via the 'aux' switch on the control panel (it's an Autotrail) but the courtesy lamp function seems to have either turned itself off or has stopped working for other reasons. Any idea how I can restore this function or what may have gone wrong to stop it working which would probably have emanated from when the original fluro unit blew up. I'm specifically thinking of a second fuse dedicated to the courtesty lamp function and not related to the normal 'on' function but I can't find one...

Regards, Mark


----------

